# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Petrarka - Këngët e Laurës

## Diabolis

_Në përkthimin e Dhori Qiriazit nga Libri i këngëve i Françesko Petrarkës (1304 -1374) disa prej soneteve (Petrarka shkroi 336 lirika për të në mbi 40 vjet) kushtuar Laureta de Noves. 

I.

Ju që dëgjoni vargjesh zërin tim,
Ato psherëtima qushqyen zemrën time
Kur isha i ri e rashë në gabime
E tjetër isha në moshë, në lulëzim.

Me tjetër varg po qaj me pikëllim
Të shkimet shpresa, dhimbje e kotësi
Që i njeh mirë, kush ra në dashuri,
Të falur sdua, po vetëm përdëllim.

Dhe un e di, të gjithë më kuptuan,
Shkoi gjatë kjo përrallë rreth meje, për çudi,
Sa prej vetvetes vetë më erdhi rëndë.

Por ky është fryt i shpirtit tënd kur vuan:
Pendesë ësht, delir, nëse se di,
Se çtë pëlqen e shkurtër është si ëndërr.


XXVI

Gëzimi humb, kur sduket gjë mbi tokë,
Anijen kur e egra valë e mund:
Të dhimbsen naftët e gjorë më në fund,
Kur zallit falen, të zhyer bërë trokë.

Ska gaz në burg, ke hekurin mbi kokë,
E hallk në qafë që të godet, të mbyt,
Dhe shpat e zhveshur në luft e gjak të zhyt,
Kupidi Zot me ty lufton, hap gropë.

Dhe ju qtë lëvduat nëpër rima
Fjal dashurie atij në varg i thatë,
I ktheni nderin se vrau në jetë kaq trima,

Pse thau një shpirt të mikut tim të ngratë?
Ja, këtij Zoti lavd i thurt shpesh herë
Për çju punoi nëntëdhjet e nëntë herë.


XXXII

Sa më afron mbi dhe e fundmja ditë,
Aq më i shkurtër më bëhet dhe mjerimi,
Dhe aq më shumë më hyn në shpirt dyshimi:
Nëse jetova këtu pa mend, pa dritë.

I thashë zemrës: dhe pak sdo shkojnë ditë
Dhe dashuria do shuhet dalngadalë
Nën një dëborë që bie palë-palë,
Të fundmin gjumë këtu do të flesh, o shpirt.

Edhe nga pas do bjerrësh keq çdo shpresë
Që ti në gji e mbajte kaqe gjatë,
Të qeshurit, dhe lotët, çdo dënesë.

Po e tanishmja duket fare qartë:
Sa shpesh nxitojmë, lakmojmë lumturi,
Sa shpesh pasioni na kall ne në jermi!


XXXIII

Dhe Ylli i Dritës nga Lindja fërfëllonte,
Arush e Madhe kthehej në Veri,
Ajo që Erës i ngjall xjelozi
E drit të bardhë si fashë posht lëshonte.

Ish çuar lart e boshtin rrotullonte
Përgjysm e zhveshur penj tirrte për shtëpinë,
Dashnorëve u nxiste dashurinë,
Siç kish zakon, me lot i përvëlonte.

E imja shpresë e tretur po lëngonte
Si një qiri që dridhet, flakërin,
Si ëndërr e fikur që sillte veç trishtim.

Oh, sa gëzim të ngrihej e përtërirë!
Më ngjau se thaë përse e humb fuqinë?
Vështromi syt e behem un më mirë.


XXXVIII

Ska lumë që hesht, o kont, ska patur kurrë,
Ska det vërtet ku sderdhet ndonjë lumë,
Ska mur e ledh, a pyll me gjethe shumë,
Ska re që lag qiellin fsheh e murrme,

Pengesë ska, o cop o vel, o pëlhurë,
që syt e mi ti fsheh prej saja prorë;
ato vështrime të ëmbla njerëzore
më ngjajn se thonë: me lot po shkrin qyshkur.

E kur në tokë vështrojn ashtu të qetë,
Për shtysë në tokë, për preh, për kusëri,
Natyra ngjan kanatat se mbyll vetë.

E dor e bardhë më shfaqet përsëri
Që sjell mërzi, më ngjan me to më prek,
Kuir syn e saj me timin e përpjek.


LXXV

O sy të bukur që vrisni dhe pastaj
Se mbyllni plagën, e lini të kullojë,
ska mirësi, as bar që ta shërojë,
As det me valë të thotë: po u ndaj!

Dikush më tha: Pushoje atë vaj!
Ti për atë me vargje po na mbush!
Skam çdashuroj e mos më dasht askush
E për këtë nuk është faj i saj.

Jan ata sy që shpojn me përvëlime
Dhe Zotin tim e bënë të fitojë,
Shigjet e tij të shponte zemrërn time,

Jan ata sy të but që shkëndijojnë,
Që ndezur rrin e japin xixëllimë:
Të flas për ta sndjej lodhje e pushime.


LXXXV

Gjithnjë kam dashur, më fort ende po dua,
Po dashuroj me ethe dit për dit
Dhe atë vend, ku lot lëshoj si krua
Ku dashuria me brenga më kapit.

Ësht koha kur rikthehen dashuritë
Dhe lulëzim për botën ësht kudo:
Ta kisha pranë atë që lëshon dritë,
Të rrinim tk si zemra ime do.

Ti vinte tok guxim e kush ka patur
Këta armiq, tu bënte vend në zemër,
Megjithëse mbeten gjithnjë ata të dashur?

Fitova on, o dashuri, pa emër!
Në diell shpresë sdo shihja asgjëkund,
Në vend të rroja, do vdisja më në fund.

CXXXII

Në sështë dashuri e çështë pra e çndiej?
Në është dashuri, e çështë dashuria?
Në është e brishtë, çna vdes ne ashpërisa?
Në djeg me zjarr, me çëmbëlsi na deh?

Në desha vetë, tani pse rri e qaj?
Në rashë keq e kujt ti lutem vallë?
E keqe e këndëshme, o vdekje, vdekje e gjallë,
Kur skam asgjë, përse gjithçka po mbaj?

Dhe nëse mbart një dhimbje kaq të madhe,
Përkundër erës varka ime shkon
Në det me dallg, pa prehje, pa timon.

Gabime plot, i lehtë në mendim,
As vetë se di tani se çfarë kërkoj,
Kam ftoht në verë, në dimër përvëlim!_

----------


## Diabolis

_CXXXIV

As luftë sbëj dhe asgjëkund sgjej paqe,
Dhe frikë dhe shpresë, kam zjarr dhe akullohem,
Në qiell nxitoj, në tokë prap rrëzohem,
Askënd stakoj dhe botën kam përqafe.

Ajo më futi në burg, hapsan e laqe,
As nuk më mban, as nuk më le të ikim
Dhe më largon dhe hallkë më vë tek shpirti,
As rroj, as vdes, as dhimbjet skanë caqe.

Pa sy dhe shoh, pa gjuhë dhe nxjerr klithmë,
Kërkoj të vdes, thërres që të shpëtoj,
Përbuz vetveten, ju jap ju lumturinë.

Mes lotësh qesh, ju jap ju dhimbsurinë,
Dhe jet, dhe vdekje i vë në barazi,
Po për këtë, o grua, faj ke ti.



CLXIV

Në tok e qiell kur erërat nuk fryjnë,
Pushon çdo shtazë e zogjtë nuk këndojnë,
Një qerre yj bart nata që ndriçojnë,
Në shtrat të vet dhe deti pulit synë.

Un qaj e çirrem, digjem. Dielli ynë
Rri më vështron ashtu me rrezet ndritur
Un përpëlitem dhimbjesh i cfilitur
E pak qetësi kërkoj ashtu pa frymë.

Tamam si kroi që rrjedh me uj të kthjellët
Që edhe therr, edhe të jep freski,
Kështu më ndodh kur pranë më shkon ti.

E shpirti im është në abis të thellë,
Lind një mijë herë e një mijë herë vdes,
Skam si shpëtoj, e di, e fundin pres!



CCV

Mëri e ëmbël, e pezm i but, e paqe,
O breng e mjalt, dihatje, gulç e barrë,
O fjal e qet që vet kuptim ke marrë,
O djegie e leht, o dritë që u shfaqe!

Shpirt mos anko, po vojtjen, brengën mbaje,
E helmin zbut që aq të ka munduar,
Ndero atë që ti ke dashururar:
Të dua ty! i fol në sy, në faqe.

Ndofta ende pasioni që të mbyt
Me ëmbëlsi thotë: Mjaft ti ke harbuar,
Veç dashurisë asgjë stë hyn në sy!

E shpirti thotë: O fat, o sy që vrisni,
Pse mos ju shoh, përse ju të më vdisni,
A sësht e re ajo e un shkrumbuar?



CCXIII

O hir që qielli të pakëve u dha,
Virtut i rrallë, që sgjendesh mes njerzisë,
Nën flokët biond një tufëz me thinjë,
Çfarë thjeshtësi hyjnore brenda ka!

E veçme është në bukuri paska
Edhe një këngë që ti në shpirt e ndjen;
Dhe Perëndi në ecje, flak që zjen,
Të lartat ul, pa thyer zemër sla.

E ka dy sy që zemrën bëjnë gur
Dhe nat e Ferr i mbushin plot me dritë,
Edhe çdo shpirt që shkoi pas saja zhur.

E fjal e saj pushton gjith lartësinë;
Diku e thyen të ëmblën psherëtimë,
Mbi mjeshtrit është që thutën poezinë!



CCXV

Nga gjak fisnik, një jet e thjeshtë, e pastër,
E natë shpirt një zemër e kthjelluar;
Një bisk i ri tek druri i lulëzuar,
një ndjenj që hesht tek balli i saj i lartë.

Në të ka bërë vetë toka e pamatë
Një kryeëngjëll, një nimfë të vërtetë,
E denjë për lavde, e vyer shumë në jetë,
Të mrekullojë të hyjshmit poetë.

Në të Kupidi ka derdhur ndershmërinë,
Vetë bukurin ku çerdhen ka vërtet,
Edhe një vepër që në heshtje flet.

E syt e saj të bëjnë vetë çudinë:
Ta bëjnë drit natën e ditën errësirë
Dhe në farmak të thithësh ëmbëlsirë.



CCXVIII

Ndër më të hijshmet gra të botës mbete,
E bukur fort, fytyrë e përkorë,
Dhe yjt e qiellit ti vet i bën minorë,
Çudit e botës ti i mban me vete.

Kupidi vet në vesh çmë tha ca derte:
Kur ajo rron edhe jeta është e bukur,
Kur ajo vdes, gëzimi është zhdukur,
Një hiç jam un, pa shpirt të kësaj jete.

Siç është natyra pa hënë dhe pa diell,
Pa ajër era e toka pa një fletë,
Ësht njeriu, kur fjalët dot nuk sjell.

Siç është ddeti pa peshq, pa vlerë, ap jetë,
Ashtu në botë do bëhej errësirë,
Në syri i saj do shuhej, mbetej ngrirë.



CCXXXI

Dhe rrojta un siç ishte jeta ime,
Për të su qava. Pa patur cmirë shum herë
Se kanë fat, se dashurojn të tjerë,
Një drithm skëmbej me mijë e mijë gëzime.

Me sy vështroj e mbetem në pendime
E vuaj un e dhimbja më përgjak;
Një re të zezë ndez dielli rreze flakë
Siç ndizem un në zjarr e fërgëllime.

O moj natyrë, ti nën e dhimbsurive,
Dhe mund dhe smund atë që ke dëshirë,
Nuk bën e çbën kaq herë bukurinë?

Të gjith kan pirë te kroi i Perëndive:
O at i madh, ndonjëherë stë kam kuptuar,
Nga ajo hyjni pse më ke privuar?_

----------


## shigjeta

*XX*

E kam vështirë dhe ja, pse rri dhe hesht:
mendoj për ty, kur thashë të parën rimë
që të rrëfeja të madhe bukurinë,
kënaqësin' pa fund në shpirt që resht.

Nuk gjeta forca, sa për të thënë thjesht,
që të rimoj një bukuri të tillë
e vargu im në jetë mos mbetej grillë
po si gjeni këdo të ngrinte peshë

çel gojë e flas e fjala bëhet gjuhë
e një mendim më ngel aty nën zë:
me ç'tinguj vallë mund të këndosh atë?

Dhe vargje shkruaj për ty shum' e më shumë
dhe dor' e penë, e frym', e mend
përpjekje bëjnë të japin shpirtin tënd.


*CXXXII*

Në s'është dashuri e ç'është pra, e ç'ndiej?
në është dashuri, e ç'është dashuria?
në është e brishtë, ç'na vdes ne ashpërsia?
në djeg me zjarr, me ç'ëmbëlsi na deh?

Në desha vetë, tani pse rri e qaj?
Në rashë keq e kujt t'i lutem vallë?
E keqe e këndëshme, o vdekje, vdekje e gjallë,
kur s'kam asgjë, përse gjithçka po mbaj?

Dhe nëse bart nje dhimbje kaq të madhe,
përkundër erës varka ime shkon
në det me dallg', pa prehje, pa timon.

Gabime plot, i lehtë në mendim,
as vetë s'e di tani se çfarë kërkoj
kam ftoht' në verë, në dimër përvëlim!

_përktheu Dhori Qiriazi_

----------

